# Dirty and matted but happy to be home!!



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't believe it but thanks to everyone's thoughts and prayers Mirabel is safe and sound and at home with her family who loves her. We went out walking again this evening with a friend calling her name and squeaking her toy. We went all over the area she was last seen. We had just been picked up by my friends parents for a ride back to our cars when we saw a woman running and low and behold Mirabel runs right across the road behind the vehicle. We pulled over and jumped out of the car running and screaming her name. She ran behind a house and into some bushes as she was very scared. When she finally recognized my son she got excited and came to him. She is dirty and matted and in desperate need of a bath but she is happy to be home. She has had something to drink and eat and is now trying to groom herself. I just can't imagine where she has been all this time. I believe that all our calling and squeaking flushed her out and it was a near miss again! On our walk our other dog we took got attacked by another og and I screamed a loud scream. Maybe she heard that? She is so happy to be sitting here on the sofa with us and I doubt she will try running out the door again anytime soon.

Thank you everyone for your help in bringing her home!!!

Anne :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

* :whoo::whoo:YEAH!!!!!:whoo:*


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh we are just so happy all your babies are home safe. Dirty is okay. Hugs to you.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

:bounce: We are soooo happy for you!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

OH MY GOD CONGRATULATIONS ANNE YAAAAAAY MIRABELLE!!!!!!!!


:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*OH MY OH MY OH MY!!!!!!!*

*HUGS!!*:bounce::cheer2::grouphug:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

A most happy ending! 

Suzy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh thank God. Wow, I'm so relieved for you. Your babies had angels on their shoulders on this one. Whew! I'm sure we'll all rest easier tonight. Give her an extra kiss for me and the boys.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so happy everything is good that I gave my two guys a bully stick to celebrate.


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

This is the BEST news! Glad all the dogs have returned home and are safe. -Cheryl-


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*HOORAY!!! MIRABEL IS HOME!! *

Prayers answered! Now all your babies are back! Time to celebrate!


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

THANK GOD!!!!
I AM CRYING I AM SO HAPPY!!!:whoo:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Anne, words fail me. i am so very happy for all of you. What a wonderful outcome. Give an extra hug and kiss from me, Tessa and Tucker.

I haven't posted these yet but in honor of her homecoming I am posting a couple pics of Tessa and Mirabel in happier times when they met last month. She is such a little sweetheart. I love her expression in the 2nd pic :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Jan that's so sweet of you to post these darling pictures of Mirabel and Tess.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Jan you have me crying all over again but good tears. Tears of joy are the best, I am so happy for Anne to have all her furkids home.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone. it has been a real roller coaster. I'm sure I lost about 10 lbs with all the walking and not eating. I wouldn't wish the heartbreak I've been feeling on my worst enemy. Our family felt empty without all the members home. We are all just so happy to have her home. My son and I are already fighting over who gets to sleep with her tonight. Don't be surprised if I post pics of her in a short hair cut soon. I will have to see if I can get a lot of the mats out or not.

I know we would have gotten her today cause I just got a call from someone who said they left a message earlier (I haven't checked the machine since getting her home) and they were surprised we had her cause she has been hanging out in their yard the last few days but wouldn't come to anyone nor eat and drink. I would suggest everyone read the lost dog info on the havanese rescue site and this behavior is exactly what they said dogs do. I wish I had been more prepared but I never thought it would happen. 

Thanks so much for the thoughts and prayers. I just know that hepled to bring her home!

Anne


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a relief!!! Anne I'm sorry I was gone when all this was happening. Amanda told me about it last night. I'm so happy to read Mirabelle is back home safe and sound!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What wonderful news!! Hugs for Mirabelle!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ohhhh I have goosebumps!
I am so very happy for you~ Welcome home Mirabel!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I a soooooooooooooooooooooo happy to hear the news! Yeah for Mirabel!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Oh Anne! Tears of Joy!!! Mirabel is HOME! Thank God you went out looking again! Is your other dog okay that got attacked? Oh my dear, please stay in and give all your babies a super big hug and lots of kisses!! *

*My girls send lots of love and relief!:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I tried to reply earlier, but it didn't post for some reason. At any rate, I am so, so happy for you Anne! Seeing this topic posted totally made my day. I can't even imagine what you've been going through and the amount of relief you are feeling. Hugs to all of you!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so glad she's home. I had a big knot in my stomach for you everytime I thought about Mirabel being lost and by herself.
I am happy and soooo relieved for you all.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

So glad everyone is home. Anne I know the joy and relief you are feeling now. My border collie was terrified of thunderstorms and we left her inside the house, with the screen door open one day, well of course, a huge storm rolled in when we least expected it to. When we came back she was gone. She was gone for 7 days and we drove, walked, ran, screamed for her, put posters up, everywhere. On my birthday I got a phone call from a woman that had seen our flyers telling me that she thought she had our Beauty girl. This woman was about 6 miles from our house. I jumped in my car and lo and behold there she was stinky and sweet as ever. I wish she could have told me of her adventures. I was just sooooo happy to have her home and it was by far my best birthday gift ever. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

This makes my day! I am so happy to hear of Mirabel's return......it's really a miracle!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh this is the BEST news! I just felt so certain she would be found today. Thank goodness she is home even if she is dirty and matted~ even if she ends up being shaved! :grouphug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Yahoo!!!!
I can't tell you how happy I was to see this thread heading. I'm so glad everything worked out okay.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Anne, this makes me so happy!!! have a great night with all your fur kids safe and sound!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I love happy endings :grouphug: Welcome home Mirabel!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm so glad she's home where she belongs!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Hooray!!! What wonderful news! I'm so glad all your furbabies are back home safe and sound.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Anne:

We are so very HAPPY Mirabel is home safe & sound-the storms are here I would just hate to think she was still out in this.

Miss Paige & Mr Roman said to tell her that once all the excitement is over from her Big Bad Adventure they would like to take her out to dinner-the "kids" plan on steak for each of them & hamburgers for you me & Alex. Just give us a call-we can do the Loop or Central West End-Mirabel gets to pick the place-outside dining of course.

Pat


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

This is the best news ever. I am so glad Mirabel is home safe and sound. Sleep well, Anne. You, your son and your canine kids deserve a good night's rest.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

What wonderful news and I know that both of you will sleep good tonight. Have you thought of putting an xpen fence in front of you door? It might be a little harder for your quests but it will be worth the peace of mind should she dart ever again. So happy for you and your whole family.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you God for bringing Mirabel home safe and sound.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Happy Day!!!!!

Anne,

Thank God - boy we all sure were praying.

It just broke my heart to think of little Mirabel lost. Poor little thing - I bet you don't let her out of your sight.

I just can only imagine what you must have gone through - bless your heart, I am so glad your babies are home.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

I am soooooooo happy for you.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Anne,

Thank God that Mirabel is home safe! 

Hugs to all,

Arlene


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's great hearing from you, Anne! We can all imagine the horror of realizing one or more of our fur babies is gone. It's something that reaches deep down inside us and terrifies us. 

What a joy to hear everyone is back home, safe and sound. "Dirty and matted" Mirabel must have been a sight to see. I am just soooooo glad!!! :whoo:

What great pics, Jan! Brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Just got home and was SO happy to hear the news! What a happy ending!!! I am so sorry you had to go through this and just delighted all are home and safe!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great news. I bet your will hold her a little closer.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

YIPEE!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

YESSSSSS!!!!

I checked in tonight just to see if any information on darling Mirabel. What wonderful news!!! Our prayers have been answered. Get some well needed rest Anne, and give Mirabel extra hugs from us.:grouphug:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank God Mirabel and Tip are home where they belong!
I had to include a picture I took of precious little Mirabel when I had the opportunity to meet her and Anne last summer at the Nationals in Denver.
Awwww, they don't come any cuter!

Sweet dreams to all!

Beverly


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations! So glad everyone is home safe! :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Anne,

I am so glad Mirabel is safe in sound in your loving arms. All well that ends well. I think we all need a glass of wine to celebrate.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::whoo:YIPPEE!:whoo::drum:

:dance: I'm so happy that Mirabel found you and you have her safe and sound.:dance:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

great news!!:whoo:arty::becky::clap2::cheer2:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:biggrin1::biggrin1:I LOVE answered prayer!!! Thank God!!! :biggrin1::biggrin1:

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ah.it is like winning the lottery*

Yippe Yippeeeee
Now we want more photos of her!
Linda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

So glad she is home safe!! Horray!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am so glad you found Mirabel! I missed the post she got lost...I have been so busy this week at work. Gosh, Iam kind of glad I missed it I would have been worried sick...I hate anyone having a missing Hav. Give Mirable a kiss for me, glad she is home safe.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm in tears of joy for you. I am so happy she's home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Anne- I was out all last night, so didnt check till this morning. 
What WONDERFUL news to wake up to today!!! I cannot imagine the concern and fear that you experienced with your two babies gone, but you had an angel on your shoulder!!!:angel:

I hope that Mirabel got a good nigh sleep tonight - I am sure she is so so happy to be back with her family. I find it so precious that she came to your son, they must have such a special relationship!!:hug:

I AM SURE YOU GUYS WILL HAVE A FABULOUS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

WHEW!!!!!!!!! YAAAYYY!!!

Anne, I rushed to the computer this AM to see . . . just seemed that good news would be here and it was!! I am so relieved for you and our family having been through this myself. It has to be the worst feeling in the world.

And you were right about a lost one not wanting to go to anyone. When our Barrett jumped two fences during a thunderstorm and was gone 9 days, we think he ended up on the golf course behind our house which was empty at the time since it was being redone. He eventually ended up about three miles away, and the girl who called us said she had to play dog whisperer and get on her hands and knees to get him to come to her . . . he was very scared. Her neighbor couldn't get him to come either, but they both saw his collar and knew he had tags, so they didn't give up. That might have been the best tears of joy I ever had when we got the call. There are many angels out there . . .

Another note . . . Barrett was so thin from not eating that my sons went crazy feeding him. Since labs never refuse food, I was worried he was overeating and then learned that it is very dangerous to overfeed, especially a small dog.

Have a glorious homecoming weekend!! :grouphug:


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Yes! I am so glad all of your babies are home safe and sound!
What a huge relief!*


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

So glad that everyone's finally home safe and sound! :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How is everyone doing this morning Anne? who got to sleep in the bed with you?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hearing this news makes for a happy day :whoo:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great, fabulous news, Anne. Words escape me, but I am thrilled and relieved for you. I am chacking in from the road in San Diego to see this awesome news.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

THAT IS SO GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh how I LOVE happy endings!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

anne, i just read this thread and am so very happy for all of you. judy


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry I haven't updated but life continues to be a bit insane, especially with the new kittens. Mirabel and Tip are both fine and settledback into normal life. I have been working on Mirabels coat so that I didn't have to have her cut down. I lathered her up in conditioner and floated her coat and tried to get out what I could. I have had to trim some of the stuff because what ever she picked up in her fur was just too matted in. Her paws were the weirdest feeling though. All the matting made them feel like they were swollen 3 times larger than normal. I worked on all of them the first night since she was sooooo tired she pretty much slept through the grooming. 

I am so happy to have her adorable little face staring at me wherever I go again. She is really confused by the kittens as are all of my dogs. One of the kittens wasn't doing too well and had to stay at the emergency hospital overnight. She is doing better the last time I talked to them. I hope whoever adopts her appreciates all that was done for her! She is going to be one expensive kitty 

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers and I hope that nobody here ever has to go through what I did. I am so lucky that all three dogs came home safe. I am paranoid about leaving the house when I do, but I am sure it will get better. I just make sure everything is locked up tight. I really need to go get some housework done, it sure slipped those 4 days Mirabel was missing!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Anne - I didn't realize she was missing for 4 days - you held up amazingly well. That's super you were able to get so many of the mats out - both of you must be exhausted.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Anne, I am so glad to hear your updated and that you are going to be able to keep her coat. What a hard time for your family = now you are worrying about the kittens too - what a good Mommy you are!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Anne,

I imagine the emotion really hit once you knew they were all safe at home. I'm so happy for you all. 
Your mother's day gift came a little late this year.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*It's been quite a week*

Anne, you are more than amazing. It must be quite something to have a tiny kitten making those sounds. Are the dogs interested in the kittens?

I've been telling everyone Mirabel's home! It was the major topic of conversation for me for the days she was lost.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

HOORAY!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad everything is getting back to normal Anne. give all your animals some kisses from me and the boys.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am glad you were able to get through most of the mats in Mirabel's coat, though cutting her hair would have been a small price to pay for having her back home with you.  Did the other two have matting problems from being away from home?

Good luck with the kitties!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anne -- Great to read that Mirabel and all are home! I was really worried when my wife informed me of all of this when it first happend.. 

Give mirabel a hug from me! 

Ryan


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I am crying tears of joy. Our prayers were answered. Little Mirabel is home, hooray!!! Thank heavens all your babies are safe with their Mama.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

YAY! I've been following this thread and I'm so glad your babies are all home and safe! Our prayers were answered. Give them all a big hug from us! :amen:

Connie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Anne, I am so happy to hear that everyone is back home safe and sound. I can only imagine how worried sick you must have been. :hug:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

YAY! What a great ending to what could have been such a heart breaking story!  I am soooo happy that all your pups are home, safe and sound!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Anne, how is Mirabel and Tip doing after their "adventure"?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Anne - did you ever figure out how the gate got opened in the first place?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

A happy ending!! I was nervous signing onto the forum, hoping for good news ~ but didn't know. I'm so happy for you and your family. It has to be 4 of the most difficult days. Prayers are answered!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow I am so happy everyone is home safe! Hugs and kisses to your little ones.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Thank goodness she's home safe & sound. I can't imagine how scary that must've been.

Hugs to your little Mirabelle from all the fur kids here! :hug:

Wanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm SOO happy you have your babies home 

Hugs!
Kara and Gucci


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi, just checking in to see how everyone has recovered. I'm assuming all is well, but do let us know.


----------

